# Aphid Control



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I have a crepe myrtle in my front yard that is infested with aphids. Is there anything I can spray on the tree to kill the aphids that won't harm the turf beneath the tree?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Not sure your lawn would be affected by anything you'd apply to treat aphids, if anything the concern most have is whether or not to use synthetics that can also kill the beneficial aphid predators such as ladybugs, etc, or go with slower acting natural oils such as Neem or Insecticide Soaps. To me the decision would depend on how bad of an outbreak it is. If it's pretty bad it'll lead to black mold, so treating it with something like bifenthein would be the topical application I'd use. If this is a normal/yearly occurance consider a systemic such as Imidacloprid as a preventative soil drench early in the season. 
I've also been told to consider Zylam as an alternative for these chewing-type foliar pests but it is considerably more $$$.


----------

